

Startup Attempts to Reinvent the CPU to Make Computers Less Power-Hungry - trsohmers
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/539416/startup-attempts-to-reinvent-the-cpu-to-make-computers-less-power-hungry/

======
trsohmers
Hey, I'm the Founder/CEO of REX, and have talked about it on HN a couple of
times. Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
alok-g
Would you describe (or point to some article that does) the programming model
as of today?

~~~
trsohmers
The one I am a big fan of is PGAS/SPMD, which takes advantage of the very low
latency and high bandwidth shared memory between the cores on a chip and
multiple chips interconnected. The other "nice" model is Actor model, as each
core is fully independent, and makes use of true concurrency. The longer term
vision is true MIMD/MPMD, where you have isolated and fully independent
programs running on a single or group of cores, but it is not something we are
planning on working on initially, as our first customers are primarily
interested in just running a single large application over all of the cores.

